# Eldar Craftworld names?



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking to make my own craftworld and would like to know what you think of these names or if you have another name you would like to share. Also the symbol will be a alaitoc sword with a crown around the hilt, or an eye. pick the one you like and pick a good name that matches. Thanks for all the help people.
Names:Golden Spirits, Wind Walkers
Fallen Defenders
Wailing Lords
Fallen Falcons
Wild Lords
Exiles of the Lost Exarch
Silver Eagles
Lost Remnants
Wind Wardens
Ardent Corsairs
Knights of Alaitoc
Sun Strikers
Shining Crusaders
Fallen Wraiths
Exiled Warriors
Exodites of Vaul
Seers of the Fall
Deadly Corsairs
Forsaken Guardians
Knights of Woe
Keepers of Vaul
Secret Enforcers
Lost Enforcers
Golden Warriors
Golden Challengers
Death Corsairs of the Fall
Scions of Midnight
Lions of the Lost Exarch
Keepers of the Fall
Corsairs of Regret
Hidden Acolytes
Knights of Woe
Lost Avengers
Lions of Retribution
Disciplined Griffons.


----------



## DeathToTheEmp (Jul 19, 2011)

How about wind stalkers or guardians of vaul or twilight sons. CroAn seems cooler IMO.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I personally like Scions of Midnight


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

*Knights of alaitoc*

Since it uses the alaitoc sword I was thinking Knights Of Alaitoc would sound cool. But I still want to hear from the people and thank you for your comments.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Bastard Scions of Eldanesh? as then you got a mix of the two (eldanesh's sign is the red moon that the sword of khain bisects for Alaitoc's symbol if you didn't know) although that's named more from the Imperial viewpoint i suppose


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Your list of names do not conjure up images of Craftworlds to me.
Some bring to mind an as yet unseen Aspect. While others suggest specific names for renowned units, in the same way that I give names to my Super Heavies.
The rest evoke a name for a complete war host.

But names for a craftworld? I don't think so...


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> Your list of names do not conjure up images of Craftworlds to me.
> Some bring to mind an as yet unseen Aspect. While others suggest specific names for renowned units, in the same way that I give names to my Super Heavies.
> The rest evoke a name for a complete war host.
> 
> But names for a craftworld? I don't think so...


Well know that I think of it I will just have it be a warband for a craftworld like an elite group.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

or the members of a corsair fleet?


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> or the members of a corsair fleet?


Sure that would work too.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The Corsair Fleet is wait for the new Imperial Armour book, they're being dealt with in there, so its probably prudent to see which direction that takes them in.

As for the original list, please don't think I'm knocking the names, I was just pointing out that they're not evocative of a Craftworld's name and that I believe was the original intention.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

whats the Imperial Armour book?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

It's called something like "The Fall of Mymeara".
Check out the news forum for more explicit information, but it's Eldar v Space Wolves and a new Imperial Guard faction. 
I'd guess it'll be released to coincide with Games Day, but Forgeworld have been releasing new Eldar models since November last year.
My favourite being the new Aspect Shadow Spectres.
Best models I've ever painted. 
I think they were my March entry for the Army Painting Competition if you care to look them up.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ah so like an unofficial suppliment then?


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> The Corsair Fleet is wait for the new Imperial Armour book, they're being dealt with in there, so its probably prudent to see which direction that takes them in.
> 
> As for the original list, please don't think I'm knocking the names, I was just pointing out that they're not evocative of a Craftworld's name and that I believe was the original intention.


Well now I have decided to make them a warband.


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

You said you painted shadow spectres? Were did you get them FW?


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The Imperial Armour books aren't unofficial as such, but most people won't play against army lists or units they contain because there is a myth that the rules are not play tested properly and they are overpowered.
It's total bollocks. They're great models with interesting and challenging rules.
I tend to find that they are slightly overcosted pointswise. But that might just be me.

And yes, the Shadow Spectres are from Forgeworld.


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord (Jul 24, 2011)

*FW*

Ya I checked Forge world out and wow they have units i never knew existed XD
FW is Awesome!!!


----------

